# Our sweet, sweet VeeVee



## Genevieve's mom (Mar 27, 2017)

We brought VeeVee home as an 8 week old puppy over five years ago. She was full of energy and mischief right from the start. She loved stealing socks, slippers, and underwear, and of course we played her game and chased her around the house! She loved to lay on the couch - belly side up. She loved to steal paper napkins off the kitchen table. She loved pretty much any kind of food - apple slices, banana slices, peanut butter, carrots, celery, cucumbers, ice cream, etc. She was our only dog for about 7 months. Then we got a second puppy, Gabby. VeeVee adapted to Gabby right away. She was gentle with Gabby and they spent nearly all their time together. They played together. They traveled in our crate in the car together. They layed on the couch together. I took them for walks together. When they were still very young, they often stayed in an X pen outside while we worked in our yard. They would be all snuggled up together in the X pen. Many times VeeVee would lay her leg over Gabby and keep her close. They were so sweet together. Most of all, VeeVee loved the "banana game" which was kind of a hide and seek thing my husband would do with the girls every morning after they ate breakfast. She loved bananas so much that if I started to peel a banana she would come running into the kitchen - she never wanted to miss out on any possible meal or treat. They had their little habits and were very cute together. We took them to puppy classes, obedience classes, Rally classes, etc. Last December I started taking VeeVee to formal novice obedience classes. Much to my surprise, she would sit in the middle of this huge training room and not move an inch while I walked the entire floor - and there were other dogs out on the floor with her. She did the figure 8 with me. She would do a recall from 25 feet with other dogs in the room. I was amazed because she was not usually this cooperative. After that class, I took her to a CGC class and she graduated, earning her CGC title. Since we seemed to be on a roll, I enrolled her in a Trick Dog class in January. She did everything I asked of her - over the jump, through the tunnel, rollover (which she loved to do anyway), up on the platform (she always loved to be up on something - a bench or a table, sometimes at a dog park), spin, speak, etc. She earned her Novice Trick Dog title in January. In February we started Scent Work. This was her favorite!! I wasn't surprised since all she needed to do was find the scent and get her treats. She really enjoyed Scent Work! She was always gentle with other dogs - never aggressive, never barking. In many classes, other dogs in crates would be barking and raising a fuss. She never did that. She layed quietly and calmly in the crate waiting her turn to get out on the floor. When we went for walks, she would never bark or lunge at other dogs. If another strange dog approached her, she often layed down - tummy up - showing that she was submissive and not looking for any trouble. Although I initially had a tough time bonding with her and getting her to do the things I wanted her to do, eventually, she and I became a good team. I felt like we were really connecting in a way I had never felt with any other dog. She was even walking nicely on a leash for the last year - something we struggled with for a long time and a reason we repeated many dog classes on obedience. It just felt like something finally clicked between us. I never felt closer to a dog than I felt with VeeVee. 

Through the years she had a few health issues that completely through off our vet. She had unrelenting UTIs as a puppy. That was her first trip to UC Davis. She went through many procedures while she was there. The UTIs stopped after her first heat. A few years later, she had meibomitis (inflammation of the meibomian gland - eye) in both eyes. She looked very uncomfortable, her eyelids were quite bloody, and our vet had no idea what was wrong with her. That was the second trip to UC Davis. Poor thing. It had to be uncomfortable. Eye drops for treatment and then she had to have a heated eye mask applied three times a day for 10 minutes each time for weeks. It was an eye mask for people but she didn't seem to care one bit. She was so good! She just sat on our couch with this eye mask on her face - never flinching or resisting or trying to get it off. She was amazingly calm. The treatment finally cleared up that inflammation after weeks. Then, she got some kind of growth on one of her toe pads. The vet wasn't sure what it was but she took a biopsy and sent it to the lab. It was some kind of wart thing. VeeVee had to put up with foot soaks in warm water with epsom salts for a couple of weeks. Again, she would just sit on the couch, my husband would let her lean against him, I would hold her foot in the plastic bag of warm water and epsom salts while she sat calmly. This happened three times a day for 10 minutes each time and she acted like she was a princess at a day spa getting a foot soak!! She was so tolerant and calm - again we were amazed by her behavior. We never had a dog who would put up with so much stuff. We had dogs that spit out pills, wouldn't let us touch their feet let alone hold them for a soak, and definitely would not tolerate wearing an eye mask. She was very special and I loved her so very much. She was just the best dog I've ever had. (I don't mean to hurt your feelings Gabby)

In mid February, she stopped wanting to play with Gabby. When Gabby approached her to play, VeeVee would retreat to her crate. We didn't know what was wrong but thought maybe she just wasn't having a good day. I thought that maybe I had stressed her out with all the different classes I had been taking her to. VeeVee didn't want to play the "banana game" after breakfast for a couple of days. Then the girls went to their regular groomer on a Wednesday and the groomer told me that she had to muzzle VeeVee because she was afraid VeeVee might bite her. Well, that was absolutely not typical VeeVee behavior - not at all. That was when we knew for certain that something drastic was wrong!!! The next day (Thursday) I called our vet. Of course Covid was still a concern, and our regular vet was overbooked to the max because so many people adopted pets during the past two years. In addition, staffing at vet offices was a real problem due to illness and because employees were not coming in to work. I called UC Davis but their services were severely impacted due to Covid and staffing issues and we couldn't get an appt with them. Since we couldn't get in to our regular vet or UC Davis, I called all the local vet offices and found one that could see VeeVee on Saturday. They did an ultra sound. Not good news. They found her spleen and liver severely enlarged and she was seriously anemic. They scheduled her for another ultra sound that following Monday with a vet who specializes in ultra sound. On Monday, the specialist took aspirates and sent them to the lab. I spoke with our regular vet and told her what was going on with VeeVee. She said we needed to get her in to the Internal Medicine doctor as soon as possible. Our vet called the ER Vet and got us in on Monday night. They did more tests, another ultra sound, and more aspirates. All the vets and techs were amazed that VeeVee was so calm and easy going that sedation was not needed for any of the procedures. Some of the techs came out to our car just to tell us how "sweet VeeVee is". At this time, the vets weren't sure if VeeVee had Immune Mediated Hemolytic Anemia (which is potentially treatable) or a form of Histiocytic Sarcoma (which is generally not treatable, depending on which of the three types she had). Eventually the worst form was diagnosed - Hemophagocytic Histiocytic Sarcoma - an extremely aggressive cancer which is not treatable. It was the worst news we could have gotten and our hearts were broken. A few days later, on Monday, we took VeeVee to our regular vet for a red blood cell count to see how anemic she was. VeeVee was her usual energetic self when she saw her vet. Tail wagging, running into the office, giving kisses to the vet and all of her staff, eating all the cookies they gave her. But she was so anemic that we agreed to take her back to the ER vet for a blood transfusion hoping it would give us an extra day or two with her. The transfusion didn't boost her red blood cell count much and when they wanted to do a second one, we couldn't see putting her through it again, even though they said she did really well and was tolerating the procedure just fine. We wanted to have her home with us for her last hours. We took her home late that night and I slept on the floor with her. That night she ran to the door many times as she had diarrhea and did everything she could to not have an accident in the house. But as I walked her back to the house, she was very slow and weak. She was such a good girl - so conscientious about not making a mess in the house by running out into the yard to go potty. It took all the energy she had to get out the door and it showed when she came back so very slowly but she succeeded in not having an accident in the house. That was just her way!! Such a good girl!!

The following morning VeeVee was not doing well. I called our vet and told her that VeeVee was ready to say "goodbye". We weren't ready - none of us are ever ready to lose our pets. She got into our car and we drove to our Vet's office. Our vet came out to our car, and in stark contrast to Monday's visit with our vet, VeeVee just layed in the car. No tail wagging, no kisses for our vet, and no running into the office for pets and treats. At that point, we felt that VeeVee was telling us that it was time to say "goodbye". Our vet and her staff were wonderful. They set us up in a separate area with a blanket and chocolates for VeeVee. Our vet gave her some chocolates and then gave her a sedative. We spent about an hour with her - petting her, giving her chocolates, loving her and talking to her, sobbing and sobbing. In hindsight I wish I had put on a happy face for VeeVee and I wish I had brought her some ice cream to eat but I didn't even think about that. Ice cream was one of her favorite things to eat but we only gave her a small amount once in a while as a very special treat. And I should have given her some that day. I regret that I didn't. Our vet came in and gave her the injection that euthanized her. We stayed with VeeVee for about another half hour - petting her and sobbing. It was the hardest thing I have ever done and we have gone through this with other dogs in our life. This one was the worst. VeeVee was only five years and one month old when we lost her. This is not at all what we expected for her. She had been through so many other health issues in her life and always made the best of it. To lose a beloved dog at the age of 12 or older is kind of what we expect. Not that it's any easier but at least we felt like our dogs had reached a decent age. Losing the best dog I've ever had at such an early age, was and still is, devastating. I am crying while I reflect on her short life. It just wasn't fair to VeeVee or to us. Or to Gabby. She lost her best friend too.

We can only hope that VeeVee knew how much she meant to us and how every person who met her found her to be full of energy, friendly, and beautiful. Our sweetest girl will live on in my memory forever. I don't think there is a God or a Heaven but if there is, I hope to be lucky enough to meet up with VeeVee again.


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

Your words and pictures illustrate how special Genevieve was. She seemed to have been a real fighter to the end... I'm sorry for your loss and I can't believe how young she was... 😢


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Genevieve. 
The pictures tell what a special girl she was and the wonderful life she shared with you. 

Godspeed VeeVee


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. It sounds like Veevee was an extra special Golden and this sweet tribute and your loss causes tears to stream down my face.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I’m so very sorry. I feel your pain. My experience was almost the same with Luke who passed away in 2019 from the same thing. We also thought IMHA at first. He got it when he was eight and passed away right after he turned nine — in four months. I thought that was too young, so I can imagine how you feel. 

My heart goes out to you. It’s so hard.


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

So sorry for your loss 🙁


----------



## sweiss1590 (Aug 14, 2021)

You are blessed, blessed to have had VeeVee for the time that you did -- and she to have you. I'm so sorry for your loss. <3


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

I'm so sorry. VeeVee was gorgeous, it's its clear how much you loved her. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of lovely VeeVee. To lose her at such a young age is so cruel. I'm certain that just having her favorite people close to her made her feel comfortable and loved as she crossed over.

Sending warm thoughts for peace and comfort.


----------



## Genevieve's mom (Mar 27, 2017)

Sankari said:


> Your words and pictures illustrate how special Genevieve was. She seemed to have been a real fighter to the end... I'm sorry for your loss and I can't believe how young she was... 😢


Thank you. She was very special to us!


----------



## Genevieve's mom (Mar 27, 2017)

cwag said:


> I am so sorry. It sounds like Veevee was an extra special Golden and this sweet tribute and your loss causes tears to stream down my face.


Sorry I caused you to cry. She was a WONDERFUL girl and we loved her so much!! So darn SWEET!!


----------



## Genevieve's mom (Mar 27, 2017)

diane0905 said:


> I’m so very sorry. I feel your pain. My experience was almost the same with Luke who passed away in 2019 from the same thing. We also thought IMHA at first. He got it when he was eight and passed away right after he turned nine — in four months. I thought that was too young, so I can imagine how you feel.
> 
> My heart goes out to you. It’s so hard.


Thank you for your understanding. I read your posts about Luke and the progression of his cancer a couple of months ago. I just couldn't get myself to write about VeeVee on the Rainbow Bridge until last night. It is SO HARD to lose our beloved dogs!! I just had to give her a tribute. She was very special to me. She was my extra sweet, happy faced, special girl and always will be.


----------



## Genevieve's mom (Mar 27, 2017)

Oceanside said:


> So sorry for your loss 🙁


Thank you.


----------



## Genevieve's mom (Mar 27, 2017)

sweiss1590 said:


> You are blessed, blessed to have had VeeVee for the time that you did -- and she to have you. I'm so sorry for your loss. <3


Yes, you are right. I was lucky to have a dog as special and wonderfully gentle as she was. Thank you.


----------



## Genevieve's mom (Mar 27, 2017)

MushyB said:


> I'm so sorry. VeeVee was gorgeous, it's its clear how much you loved her. I'm so sorry for your loss.


Thank you. When I walked her or took her to a class or to a vet - many people would tell me how pretty she was. She was far prettier than I could ever hope to be and she simply loved every person she met. And they loved her back. I'll never forget her!


----------



## Genevieve's mom (Mar 27, 2017)

brianne said:


> I'm so very sorry for your loss of lovely VeeVee. To lose her at such a young age is so cruel. I'm certain that just having her favorite people close to her made her feel comfortable and loved as she crossed over.
> 
> Sending warm thoughts for peace and comfort.


Thank you so much for your kind words.


----------



## Genevieve's mom (Mar 27, 2017)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Genevieve.
> The pictures tell what a special girl she was and the wonderful life she shared with you.
> 
> Godspeed VeeVee


Thank you for reading my tribute to VeeVee. We did share a wonderful life together.. I only wish it could have been a much longer life. But I need to be thankful for having her in my life for as long as I did. She was a joy!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Genevieve's mom said:


> Thank you for your understanding. I read your posts about Luke and the progression of his cancer a couple of months ago. I just couldn't get myself to write about VeeVee on the Rainbow Bridge until last night. It is SO HARD to lose our beloved dogs!! I just had to give her a tribute. She was very special to me. She was my extra sweet, happy faced, special girl and always will be.


I remember desperately looking for information, so I posted about Luke here for other people who are faced with the same horrible thing.

My heart goes out to you. It’s such a rough road. They will always be in our hearts, but I know I sure will be glad when I get to see Luke again one day. I choose to believe he’s somewhere in a very happy place waiting to be reunited.


----------



## bsacchetti (Mar 2, 2019)

Genevieve's mom said:


> We brought VeeVee home as an 8 week old puppy over five years ago. She was full of energy and mischief right from the start. She loved stealing socks, slippers, and underwear, and of course we played her game and chased her around the house! She loved to lay on the couch - belly side up. She loved to steal paper napkins off the kitchen table. She loved pretty much any kind of food - apple slices, banana slices, peanut butter, carrots, celery, cucumbers, ice cream, etc. She was our only dog for about 7 months. Then we got a second puppy, Gabby. VeeVee adapted to Gabby right away. She was gentle with Gabby and they spent nearly all their time together. They played together. They traveled in our crate in the car together. They layed on the couch together. I took them for walks together. When they were still very young, they often stayed in an X pen outside while we worked in our yard. They would be all snuggled up together in the X pen. Many times VeeVee would lay her leg over Gabby and keep her close. They were so sweet together. Most of all, VeeVee loved the "banana game" which was kind of a hide and seek thing my husband would do with the girls every morning after they ate breakfast. She loved bananas so much that if I started to peel a banana she would come running into the kitchen - she never wanted to miss out on any possible meal or treat. They had their little habits and were very cute together. We took them to puppy classes, obedience classes, Rally classes, etc. Last December I started taking VeeVee to formal novice obedience classes. Much to my surprise, she would sit in the middle of this huge training room and not move an inch while I walked the entire floor - and there were other dogs out on the floor with her. She did the figure 8 with me. She would do a recall from 25 feet with other dogs in the room. I was amazed because she was not usually this cooperative. After that class, I took her to a CGC class and she graduated, earning her CGC title. Since we seemed to be on a roll, I enrolled her in a Trick Dog class in January. She did everything I asked of her - over the jump, through the tunnel, rollover (which she loved to do anyway), up on the platform (she always loved to be up on something - a bench or a table, sometimes at a dog park), spin, speak, etc. She earned her Novice Trick Dog title in January. In February we started Scent Work. This was her favorite!! I wasn't surprised since all she needed to do was find the scent and get her treats. She really enjoyed Scent Work! She was always gentle with other dogs - never aggressive, never barking. In many classes, other dogs in crates would be barking and raising a fuss. She never did that. She layed quietly and calmly in the crate waiting her turn to get out on the floor. When we went for walks, she would never bark or lunge at other dogs. If another strange dog approached her, she often layed down - tummy up - showing that she was submissive and not looking for any trouble. Although I initially had a tough time bonding with her and getting her to do the things I wanted her to do, eventually, she and I became a good team. I felt like we were really connecting in a way I had never felt with any other dog. She was even walking nicely on a leash for the last year - something we struggled with for a long time and a reason we repeated many dog classes on obedience. It just felt like something finally clicked between us. I never felt closer to a dog than I felt with VeeVee.
> 
> Through the years she had a few health issues that completely through off our vet. She had unrelenting UTIs as a puppy. That was her first trip to UC Davis. She went through many procedures while she was there. The UTIs stopped after her first heat. A few years later, she had meibomitis (inflammation of the meibomian gland - eye) in both eyes. She looked very uncomfortable, her eyelids were quite bloody, and our vet had no idea what was wrong with her. That was the second trip to UC Davis. Poor thing. It had to be uncomfortable. Eye drops for treatment and then she had to have a heated eye mask applied three times a day for 10 minutes each time for weeks. It was an eye mask for people but she didn't seem to care one bit. She was so good! She just sat on our couch with this eye mask on her face - never flinching or resisting or trying to get it off. She was amazingly calm. The treatment finally cleared up that inflammation after weeks. Then, she got some kind of growth on one of her toe pads. The vet wasn't sure what it was but she took a biopsy and sent it to the lab. It was some kind of wart thing. VeeVee had to put up with foot soaks in warm water with epsom salts for a couple of weeks. Again, she would just sit on the couch, my husband would let her lean against him, I would hold her foot in the plastic bag of warm water and epsom salts while she sat calmly. This happened three times a day for 10 minutes each time and she acted like she was a princess at a day spa getting a foot soak!! She was so tolerant and calm - again we were amazed by her behavior. We never had a dog who would put up with so much stuff. We had dogs that spit out pills, wouldn't let us touch their feet let alone hold them for a soak, and definitely would not tolerate wearing an eye mask. She was very special and I loved her so very much. She was just the best dog I've ever had. (I don't mean to hurt your feelings Gabby)
> 
> ...


I lost my Marley to cancer at 7. We weren't ready and it was one of the hardest things I have ever been through. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Callie’s gal (8 mo ago)

Genevieve's mom said:


> We brought VeeVee home as an 8 week old puppy over five years ago. She was full of energy and mischief right from the start. She loved stealing socks, slippers, and underwear, and of course we played her game and chased her around the house! She loved to lay on the couch - belly side up. She loved to steal paper napkins off the kitchen table. She loved pretty much any kind of food - apple slices, banana slices, peanut butter, carrots, celery, cucumbers, ice cream, etc. She was our only dog for about 7 months. Then we got a second puppy, Gabby. VeeVee adapted to Gabby right away. She was gentle with Gabby and they spent nearly all their time together. They played together. They traveled in our crate in the car together. They layed on the couch together. I took them for walks together. When they were still very young, they often stayed in an X pen outside while we worked in our yard. They would be all snuggled up together in the X pen. Many times VeeVee would lay her leg over Gabby and keep her close. They were so sweet together. Most of all, VeeVee loved the "banana game" which was kind of a hide and seek thing my husband would do with the girls every morning after they ate breakfast. She loved bananas so much that if I started to peel a banana she would come running into the kitchen - she never wanted to miss out on any possible meal or treat. They had their little habits and were very cute together. We took them to puppy classes, obedience classes, Rally classes, etc. Last December I started taking VeeVee to formal novice obedience classes. Much to my surprise, she would sit in the middle of this huge training room and not move an inch while I walked the entire floor - and there were other dogs out on the floor with her. She did the figure 8 with me. She would do a recall from 25 feet with other dogs in the room. I was amazed because she was not usually this cooperative. After that class, I took her to a CGC class and she graduated, earning her CGC title. Since we seemed to be on a roll, I enrolled her in a Trick Dog class in January. She did everything I asked of her - over the jump, through the tunnel, rollover (which she loved to do anyway), up on the platform (she always loved to be up on something - a bench or a table, sometimes at a dog park), spin, speak, etc. She earned her Novice Trick Dog title in January. In February we started Scent Work. This was her favorite!! I wasn't surprised since all she needed to do was find the scent and get her treats. She really enjoyed Scent Work! She was always gentle with other dogs - never aggressive, never barking. In many classes, other dogs in crates would be barking and raising a fuss. She never did that. She layed quietly and calmly in the crate waiting her turn to get out on the floor. When we went for walks, she would never bark or lunge at other dogs. If another strange dog approached her, she often layed down - tummy up - showing that she was submissive and not looking for any trouble. Although I initially had a tough time bonding with her and getting her to do the things I wanted her to do, eventually, she and I became a good team. I felt like we were really connecting in a way I had never felt with any other dog. She was even walking nicely on a leash for the last year - something we struggled with for a long time and a reason we repeated many dog classes on obedience. It just felt like something finally clicked between us. I never felt closer to a dog than I felt with VeeVee.
> 
> Through the years she had a few health issues that completely through off our vet. She had unrelenting UTIs as a puppy. That was her first trip to UC Davis. She went through many procedures while she was there. The UTIs stopped after her first heat. A few years later, she had meibomitis (inflammation of the meibomian gland - eye) in both eyes. She looked very uncomfortable, her eyelids were quite bloody, and our vet had no idea what was wrong with her. That was the second trip to UC Davis. Poor thing. It had to be uncomfortable. Eye drops for treatment and then she had to have a heated eye mask applied three times a day for 10 minutes each time for weeks. It was an eye mask for people but she didn't seem to care one bit. She was so good! She just sat on our couch with this eye mask on her face - never flinching or resisting or trying to get it off. She was amazingly calm. The treatment finally cleared up that inflammation after weeks. Then, she got some kind of growth on one of her toe pads. The vet wasn't sure what it was but she took a biopsy and sent it to the lab. It was some kind of wart thing. VeeVee had to put up with foot soaks in warm water with epsom salts for a couple of weeks. Again, she would just sit on the couch, my husband would let her lean against him, I would hold her foot in the plastic bag of warm water and epsom salts while she sat calmly. This happened three times a day for 10 minutes each time and she acted like she was a princess at a day spa getting a foot soak!! She was so tolerant and calm - again we were amazed by her behavior. We never had a dog who would put up with so much stuff. We had dogs that spit out pills, wouldn't let us touch their feet let alone hold them for a soak, and definitely would not tolerate wearing an eye mask. She was very special and I loved her so very much. She was just the best dog I've ever had. (I don't mean to hurt your feelings Gabby)
> 
> ...


My heart is breaking for you all, VerVee too and my mind is remembering my Golden Callie’s recent and similar experiences. Truly gifting them w/the serenity and comfort of Medical Assistance in Dying (MAID, for humans) euthanasia- is the hardest thing we suffer but the last, most loving gift we can give our wonderful pets.


----------



## Joanne B (Nov 16, 2018)

There IS a heaven and there is a God. Heaven is the place you create in your heart, soul and mind. You already have been there with VeeVee - your testimony is proof of that! And, you will be there again- anytime you want to! You can go anytime you want and VeeVee will be waiting. It’s not completely all- it’s right there, where it’s always been. Peace, love and blessings! Gabby is there to show you the way. She and VeeVee knew that place too, because YOU were always there.


----------



## Joanne B (Nov 16, 2018)

I meant to write “it’s not complicated…”


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I lost a girl at age 7 to the same kind of cancer. That was 2 years ago. I had a male that was 4 at the time and he was very lost. I was able to find another girl to love, but it’s a different love and I will always remember that girl that died. There is no replacement, but we can love more dogs. I hope that you’re able to love on your other girl and enjoy the summer. Sorry you lost your girl so young.


----------



## Bree's Mom (Jan 27, 2015)

I lost my heart Bree at 13yrs old in 2018 and then within 2 months lost her sister Indy, almost 9yrs old, from osteosarcoma (vet kept saying she just had arthritis ) Both were certified as Therapy Canines. Like others it's so hard to read of a love like VeeVee shared with everyone she came into contact with without our hearts hurting so badly for you. Your pictures show just how amazing and how much pure golden love VeeVee had in her. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Genevieve's mom (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank you to all of you who understand my love for VeeVee. I do think I found Heaven with her. She was the joy of my life. 
My heart breaks for each one of you as I know you loved your dogs as much as I loved mine. I do have Gabby and I am lucky to have her! 
I wish our dogs would live forever!


----------



## Genevieve's mom (Mar 27, 2017)

Joanne B said:


> I meant to write “it’s not complicated…”


Thank you so much! I know I am with her - I talk to her everyday and I was very lucky to have her in my life. She was my joy!!


----------



## Genevieve's mom (Mar 27, 2017)

Bree's Mom said:


> I lost my heart Bree at 13yrs old in 2018 and then within 2 months lost her sister Indy, almost 9yrs old, from osteosarcoma (vet kept saying she just had arthritis ) Both were certified as Therapy Canines. Like others it's so hard to read of a love like VeeVee shared with everyone she came into contact with without our hearts hurting so badly for you. Your pictures show just how amazing and how much pure golden love VeeVee had in her. I am so very sorry for your loss.


You've been through way too much. Losing Bree and then Indy within a few months of each other. And I know they were sweet - Therapy dogs are very sweet. That is so very sad. I'm so sorry!


----------

